# ACS- RPL Assessment - Letters formats



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

Dear Friends,

I am planning for ACS-RPL Assessment to eligible for points for Australian PR application.
I am looking out for valuable suggestions and advices for my process.

I am Vanga Reddy having 10+ years experience in IT with 5+ in SAP Basis Consulting. I had done my Diploma in Leather technology from Bangalore, India in 1998.

Currently I am working in Malaysia as SAP Basis Consultant for a long term contract with Malaysian company in Kuala Lumpur.

Please share your thoughts regarding the Reference letters and RPL Assessment forms examples and RPL Project reports to prepare my documents properly.

Thanks and Regards
Vanga Reddy


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi,

Not sure if the rules have changed as my OH did his RPL a couple of years ago.

From what I can remember the Project Report had to be no more than 1000 words long and you must give the name the project you worked on, the dates it ran from/to (and when you were working on it), the employer and your position within the company and if the project was for an client then name that client.

The employer statement had the date my OH joined the company, the roles he had and each role had about half/three quarters of a page detailing the tasks he performed. It ended with the last paragraph stating how much of an asset he was to the company etc etc etc.

Have you done a search on the forum as there's quite a bit about completing an RPL. You can also find guidance on the ACS website.

Dolly


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi vanga

welcome to the forum

RPL format was very recently posted in here.. search for it. its a long report, so i doubt it will be posted again (theres a search option, second row from top, third tab from right  )

as for work exp documents, u need all documents to support your cv. anything and everything that serves as a proof of ur past experiences and companies u worked for.

I suggest u search for ACS, there is enough written about it in here.. i suggest reading the threads as it has different situations and their solutions


----------

